# Widget pour voir ses mails Hotmail



## Bazinga (4 Juillet 2008)

Salut a tous,

je suis etonné de ne voir aucun widget de chez yahoo permettant de voir mes mails hotmail ( pas possible de les voir avec Adium ) 

J ai donc fait une recherche "hotmail" dans les widget yahoo mais la seule reponse etait: 
*Popcheck Mail Checker mk2*

Malheureusement il ne fonctionne pas.


Je suppose que vu le nombre de personnes ici utlisant hotmail pour messenger pourront m'aider!


----------



## wath68 (4 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> ( pas possible de les voir avec Adium )



Préférences d'Adium > Evénements >
Tu as sûrement l'option ''Notification de nouveau courriel'' dans le menu, mais aucune notification activée, dans ce cas il faut en rajouter une, en cliquant sur le petit + en bas à gauche.

Ou sinon tu peux utiliser Thunderbird, et ça marche impec'
Tuto : Thunderbird pour Gmail et Hotmail


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> ( pas possible de les voir avec Adium )



Bizarre chez moi ça marche pourtant... Enfin il m'avertit dès que j'en ai un... Sinon j'ai paramétré Mail pour avoir mon compte Hotmail dedans...

Pour un widget permettant de voir ses mail hotmail je connais pas désolé...


----------



## Bazinga (4 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Préférences d'Adium > Evénements >
> Tu as sûrement l'option ''Notification de nouveau courriel'' dans le menu, mais aucune notification activée, dans ce cas il faut en rajouter une, en cliquant sur le petit + en bas à gauche.
> 
> Ou sinon tu peux utiliser Thunderbird, et ça marche impec'
> Tuto : Thunderbird pour Gmail et Hotmail



Génial pour Adium, c'est un tres bon debut, malheureusement faudra qd meme le widget si je suis pas devant l'écran a ce moment la, j ai mis une notification growl pour me prevenir! Tres bonne découverte

Pour thunderbird, je connaissais bien, mais ca fait un peu lourd par rapport a un widget de meme pas 1 mega qui affiche juste un nombre dans un coin!

Meme si tu vas me dire que 20 megas c'est rien, bin moi je dis que j essaie doptimiser un max pour etre tranquille!


Enfin, c'est effectivement une bonne solution en attendant je te remercie!

Toujours en attente du widget magique!


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juillet 2008)

Je le répète mais si tu n'utilises pas Thunderbird et si tu utilises déjà Mail tu peux mettre ton compte Hotmail dans Mail


----------



## Bazinga (4 Juillet 2008)

Merci deep, j avais vu desole de pas t'avoir remercié aussi... vais voir ce que fait mail car a mon avis, ca a l air d etre le meme genre que thunderbird ou outlook, je vous tiens au courant le plus vite possible!

Pour le coup de boule si tu as aidé, ca peut s'arranger!

EDIT: bon bin probleme de mail resolu.. rien ne se lance quand je clique dessus lol, on va passer a autre chose ou tenter de le retelechager


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2008)

et autre bonne idée
Se détourner d'hotmail
Aucune raison de se gener 
un service qui n'offre pas le Pop gratuitement est méprisable


----------



## Bazinga (5 Juillet 2008)

Suis tout a fait d'accord, mais c'était trs pratique avec feu messenger de voir ses mails en direct sans devoir lancer outlook ou thundebird!

Suis un fan du moins d'appli possible qui tourne et du "tout retrouvable en un click", c ets pour ca que la que je cherche un widget plutot que de devoir ouvrir thunderbird, cliquer sur le message, fermer thunderbird, etc...


Je suis difficile hein?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2008)

ben comme dit plus haut  t'as  très simple
adium 
 qui t'indique si hotmail  a recu des messages et te permet d'y acceder direct


----------



## Bazinga (5 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben comme dit plus haut  t'as  très simple
> adium
> qui t'indique si hotmail  a recu des messages et te permet d'y acceder direct



Je ne vois pas du tt qu hotmail a recu des messages!!!!





Il me semble avoir la derniere version d'Adium et je ne peux en aucun cas voir le nombre de messages dans ma boite de reception ( effectivement il a growl, mais si je suis parti 2 min, au retour, impossible de savoir que j ai eu un message entretemps)

Donc pour conclure sur ma question de base, je vais tirer un trait et dire qu il est impossible d avoir une info sur le bureau (widget ou autre) sur le bureau qui me dit le nombre de messages de ma boite hotmail sans utiliser thunderbird ou mail!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2008)

les reglages sont donnés au dessus 
 et ca marche
démo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> les reglages sont donnés au dessus
> et ca marche
> démo



Pascal, tu as une adresse Hotmail? 

Rassure moi, le monde s'écroule


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2008)

mon tonino d'amour :love:

Quand je critique un outil c'est rarement du dehors


et mes hotmails ne me servent à rien ou presque
( parfois de log de tchatt  protocole msn ,parfois, et encore , la majorité de mes contacts msn  ont un de mes logs msn qui n'a plus d'email, je l'avais volontairement laissé expirer  )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mon tonino d'amour :love:
> 
> Quand je critique un outil c'est rarement du dehors
> 
> ...



Oh un mot doux pour commencer le week-end...
Que du bonheur 

Sinon, je suis rassuré


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2008)

t'aurais du t'en douter avec tous les sujets hotmails sur lesquels j'ai aidé ( ben vi quand même , faut aider même si on pense que cette stratégie anti Pop gratosse c'est pas terrible voir carrément mega crasse)


----------



## Bazinga (5 Juillet 2008)

Comme toujours des solutions de secours, mais la question de base 
"existe t il un widget pour..." , il serait temps de s y tenir, de clore le sujet de conclure que "NON"!

Faut pas tourner autour du pot, un "non" vaut mieux que d installer thunderbird, lancer mail ou faire des popups.

Cela m ennuie toujours de devoir passer par d autres programmes et roues de secours quand on recherche une chose simple ( un petit quelquechose sur le bureau qui se met a jour en permanance et qui evite les popups comme la solution proposée)

Bonne journée a tous et merci pour vos pistes, je vais quand meme passer par le plan B et prendre la solution de Pascal et wath meme si ce n est pas ce que je voulais .


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> les reglages sont donnés au dessus
> et ca marche
> démo




Plus simple que ça y'a pas ! Et je crois que la fenêtre reste à l'écran tant que tu n'as pas choisis (contrairement à Growl)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi s'embeter avec un widget, y a la petite icone rouge qui apparait sur l'icone de Mail qd y a du courrier


----------



## Bazinga (6 Juillet 2008)

Simplement parceque Mail bouffe bcp plus de ressources qu un petit widget...

Me trompe-je?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

oui mais tu peux pas envoyer de mails avec un widget

et puis faut pas exagerer non plus, c'est pas Mail qui va bouffer ta ram et le proc


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

ca dépend entierement des widgets, c'est très variable

un widget n'est rien d'autre qu'une application 
Après, sa part de mémoire dépend entierement de sa conception( souvent par des amateurs)  son codage et de ce qu'il doit faire

en passant j'ai quelques widgets actifs et Mail utilise  a peine deux fois la memoire de certains widgets

là Mail est à ..13 Mo
et tu peux le voir toi même via ton moniteur d'activité


----------



## Bazinga (6 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> oui mais tu peux pas envoyer de mails avec un widget
> et puis faut pas exagerer non plus, c'est pas Mail qui va bouffer ta ram et le proc



Non, mais ca fait un programme en plus qui se lance.... Et mon doc devient gigantesque a ce train la!

Je ne suis pas un pro de Mac, mais imaginons que je n utilise que Firefox pour surfer, l icone de ce programme est au milieu de plein d icones des programmes que je n utilise pas et de ceux qui tournent en fond ( quelques raccourcis en Stack, Itunes qui tourne en fond dont je pourrais me passer de l icone, Idem pour Adium, mail si je fais ta methode, une autre d un prog pr surveiller le traffic web et 3-4 autres programmes personnels.)

J'aimerais pouvoir séparer les programmes que j utilise.. FF en l occurence et ceux qui tournent en arriere plan et dont je n interagirais jamais avec avec l icone.. un peu comme sous windows pour ceux qui connaissent! D ou l interet de vouloir a tout prix un widget pour que mes mails recus aparaissent sur le bureau et pas sur le Dock


Je ne suis loin d etre un pro du mac, il y a certainement moyen de "nettoyer" tout ca, et je recherche activement comment faire.... mais je m etais habitue avec Windows a n avoir dans la barre des taches que les programmes que j utilise et ceux qui tournent en fond en petit a cote de l horloge, c etait quand même bcp plus clair que tout regroupé dans un Dock avec des icones gigantesque ( oui je sais que je peux les retrecir lol)! 

Enfin voila, je pense que c'est a moi a m habituer a cette nouvelle interface! Je vais donc faire l effort de m y appliquer


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

tu as des pistes

fouiler la section  customisation
de dock ou bureau
 multidocks multibureaux

etgicler du dock les applis non utilisées de facon intensive
( quicksilver te le retrouve et les lance en tapant une ou 2 lettres, ca et plein d'autres choses ebouriffantes,sur tous fichiers ou même signets ou adresse email , pointer dans le finder , fenetre d'info,envoyer à, copier déplacer etc etc )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Non, mais ca fait un programme en plus qui se lance.... Et mon doc devient gigantesque a ce train la!



ca te rajoute pas une icone en plus, si l'icone de Mail est deja sur le Dock, y a juste une pastille rouge indiquant le nombre de mails recus qui vient s'y greffer c'est tout

ce n'est pas comme windows ou les applis ouvertes prennent une case en plus sur la barre

et puis de toute facon, tu n'as pas non plus 20 applis lancees en meme temps


----------



## Bazinga (8 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> tu n'as pas non plus 20 applis lancees en meme temps



Je n utilise pas mail en general donc ca fait une icone en plus! J'aimerais vraiment un doc clean avec les appli que j utilise ( donc pas adium qui tourne en fond, pas itunes qui tourne en fond, pas les stats du net, pas les widgets, etc..) ca me ferait deja gagner 5 icones si je vire celle la!!!

PS pour les widget, j ai reussi a les mettre dans la barre des menu et les virer du doc!! Voila donc ce que j'aimerais faire avec Adium, Itunes et autres programmes! J en deduis donc que c'est possible et que mon but n'est pas utopique...

Enfin, je vais refaire un post ou j'expliquerai clairement mon probleme, je mettrai des screen avec ce que je desire car vous n'avez pas l'air de bien comprendre. Juste le temps que je fasse une belle mise en page et que j'exprime bien ce que je veux.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

on comprend parfaitement 
mais tu devrais aussi lire  les réponses, même quand elles ne donnent pas tout cuit ce que tu demandes ( voire ce que tu  exiges)
ce que tu cherches coté Dock  n'est PAS le comportement standard  et donc cela s'appelle une customisation et il y a une section entierement dédiée
 tu le sais tu y es

Alors va fouiller les fils sur le dock ou bureau et y poster

ca n'est plus du tout de l'ordre de widget hotmail et à traiter dans les fils docks bureau existants ( si t'as pas trouvé la solution en les lisant)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

faut savoir ce que tu veux, tu veux un dock mais sans icone

et tu cherches un widget et tu veux pas de widgets



on peut personnaliser et masquer le dock tu sais


----------



## Bazinga (8 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> faut savoir ce que tu veux, tu veux un dock mais sans icone


 ->OUI mais c'est un autre sujet que je developperai dans le topic approprié


enzo0511 a dit:


> et tu cherches un widget et tu veux pas de widgets


-> Ou ai-je dit que je voulais pas de Widget ?????? C ets pourtant ce que je cherche...... 

La longue discussion sur le dock, c'etait pour me justifier car j'ai l'impression que l'on me prend pour un fou de ne pas utiliser mail, Thunderbird etc... En tous cas je vais suivre les conseils de Pascal, arreter de parler du dock ici car ce n'est effectivement pas le but.

Au depart, c etait un sujet simple: "je veux des widget car ca encombre pas le dock et c'est visible en permanance".. Apres la discussion s'est un peu étendue et est un peu partie en bigoudi





Comme je l'ai deja dit: la discussion peut etre close, il n existe aparemment pas de Widget Hotmail! Si quelqu'un se prend l'envie d'en créer un ou en trouve un, il pourra toujours reposter ici.





Merci a tous pour vos pistes et vos eclaircissements, mais malheureusement , je sais exactement ce que je cherche et je ne vois pas d alternative


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

ben comment tu cherches?
des widgets hotmail ca se trouve ( pas forcement yahho )

exemple  2 trouvés en 20 secondes
http://www.widgipedia.com/web-widgets/details/TheDashboard/Hotmail_1557.html


----------



## Bazinga (8 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben comment tu cherches?
> des widgets hotmail ca se trouve ( pas forcement yahho )
> 
> exemple  2 trouvés en 20 secondes
> http://www.widgipedia.com/web-widgets/details/TheDashboard/Hotmail_1557.html



Je te renvoie au premier message du fil de discussion!

Tu auras la reponse a ta premiere interrogation...
Evite de me prendre à chaque fois pour un légume :rateau:

Rappelle moi comment dire en francais " Mon mac est un nid a programme de toutes sortes qui encombrent le dock et mes widget sont les widget yahoo.. Je recherche a voir mon nombre de mail en permanance sur mes pratiques Widget Yahoo sans lancer mail ou thunderbird ou encore un 2eme programme de Widget (ce serait quand meme le summum de l'inutilité ca lol). J'ai donc lancé un appel pour voir si ca existait en widget yahoo. Grace a vous, j'ai compris que la reponse etait: non ca n existe pas! Cela suffit comme reponse. Vous avez rempli toutes mes espérances et je suis tres content d'avoir eu la réponse, meme si cela n existe pas!!!"


Je vous remercie tous pour l'aide que vous essayez de m'apporter, je suis sur un forum tres serieux et les gens sont tres sympathiques, mais aparemment la reponse a ma demande est "non", et je ne vous demande pas de me chercher 25 autres programmes, gardez vos forces pour les autres utilisateurs lol. je suis tres satisfait de vos réponses qui me disent que cela n existe pas.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

je ne sais pas si tu connais Fernand Raynaud
il avait un sketch célebre dit des croissants
entierement basé sur  un client qui demande à un bistrotier un café avec des croissants

le bistrotier lui répond 
nous n'avons pas plus de croissants
ce à quoi le gars replique bon ben alors ce sera un thé avec des croissants etc etc

-

il y a aussi une autre facon de dire la chose
faire rentrer des ronds dans un carré

edit c'est  plus de croissants ( verifié sur youtube)


----------



## Bazinga (8 Juillet 2008)

Pascal,Je ne demande qu un petit truc clair et precis! rien d'autre... Pas de solutions, je laisse tomber, mais apparemment pas toi.

 je ne sais pas pourquoi tu critiques ainsi mes besoins. Personne n'a les memes envies!

Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir le meme Mac que toi, les mêmes programmes que toi etc... Peux tu *respecter cela?* N'est ce pas a la machine a s'adapter a l homme et non l'inverse?

J ai accepte que mon probleme n a pas de solutions comme je la désire et ai remercié tout le monde.... Que veux tu que je fasse de plus??J'ai l impression que tu me prends vraiment de haut et cela me parait bizarre sur un forum si convivial...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

tu ne comprends decidement pas

je n'ai absolument aucune envie que tu aies le même ordi que moi ni les mêmes applications
chacun sa tambouille 

Mais et tu le dis toi même dès le premier post , tu as testé le widget yahoo que t'as trouvé et il ne marche pas 
( ce qui ne m'étonne aucunement)

il te faut donc passer par d'autres voies


> J ai accepte que mon probleme n a pas de solutions comme je la désire


il n'y a pas de solution via yahoo widgets mais y en a plein d'autres  données par plusieurs personnes ici et ailleurs
(pas que moi)


> Que veux tu que je fasse de plus?


solutionner ton problème autrement


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> J'aimerais vraiment un doc clean avec les appli que j utilise ( donc pas adium qui tourne en fond, pas itunes qui tourne en fond, pas les stats du net, *pas les widgets*, etc..) ca me ferait deja gagner 5 icones si je vire celle la!!!



je ne fais que te citer

tu cherches un widget et en meme temps tu veux pas de widget sur ton bureau


ma solution: achetes toi un pc avec windows xp

tu masques la barre du bas, et quand tu recois un email, tu as la petite enveloppe qui s'affiche a cote de l'heure et tu as un son qui l'annonce aussi


----------



## Bazinga (9 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> solutionner ton problème autrement


quand le carré ne renhtre pas dans le rond on dit c'est pas possible et on n impose pas d autres solutions! Je ne comprends vraiment pas cet acharnement JE PREFERE NE PAS LE SOLUTIONNER QUE LE FAIRE AUTREMENT



enzo0511 a dit:


> tu cherches un widget et en meme temps tu veux pas de widget sur ton bureau *(NON .. SUR Le dock que je veux pas de Widget.. bien sutr que je les veux sur le bureau lol* enfin, le probleme est resolu, j ai trouve l option pr mettre les widget dans la barre des menus et la virer du dock, plus qu a faire le meme avec adium et itunes*) *






enzo0511 a dit:


> ma solution: achetes toi un pc avec windows xp
> tu masques la barre du bas, et quand tu recois un email, tu as la petite enveloppe qui s'affiche a cote de l'heure et tu as un son qui l'annonce aussi



En fait c'est la solution la plus proche de ma demande! Ca me coute 3 fois moins cher qu un mac et je dois pas me justifier 4 jours sur un forum quand je demande qqchse qui tient en 2 lignes.. et au surplus que j accepte que c'est pas possible quand on me le dit!




PS: je vous remercie quand meme pour vos idées, mais a un moment faut arreter l'acharnement thérapeutique! Je comprends que ca part d'une bonne intention de votre part, mais a un moment faut baisser les armes.

Je suis pas totalement c** et ai installé mail, thunderbird, les avertissements Adium, mais ca ne reagit pas comme je veux. Vous ou mon Mac ne me ferez pas m'adapter a la machine!

Conclusion: non, il n existe pas de widget yahoo pour hotmail! pas besoin de tourner autourt du pot et de me ramener 25 autres programmes même si c ets tres gentil de votre part et que vous essayez de m aider, je n ai pas les memes besoin que vous!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> quand le carré ne renhtre pas dans le rond on dit c'est pas possible et on n impose pas d autres solutions! Je ne comprends vraiment pas cet acharnement


il n'y a aucun acharnement de notre part
Si y  a un acharnement  c'est peut etre de l'autre coté  qu'il faut regarder
Tu es venu avec une demande on est plusieurs  à t'aider 
toi *et* tous les *autres lecteurs *qui se poseraient la même question
ce forum et ce fil ne sont pas à ton usage exclusif mais là  pour aider tout le monde



> t je dois pas me justifier 4 jours sur un forum quand je demande qqchse qui tient en 2 lignes!


personne ne te demande de te justifier 
et si tout ca te gene tant que ca  tu as une solution simple 
ne plus lire le fil et ne plus y poster

Ce qui serait idiot car tu y as vu des solutions interessantes dont certanes , tu le dis toi même, vont te servir


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

@pascal: avec un tel fil, tu vas maintenir tes 100% encore aujourd'hui et de manière justifiée


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> @pascal: avec un tel fil, tu vas maintenir tes 100% encore aujourd'hui et de manière justifiée


tu me connais , j'aide tout le monde

( le collectif comme disait un célèbre entraineur dont pas mal se foutaient de la g* , mais qui a mené une équipe en finale en 98)

et pis tu le sais  les chiffres, %, barre verte ou avatar , je n'y ai jamais trop accordé de place


----------

